#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  baskasten

## cooooo

Hallo ,

Ik heb 2x een 12" woofer 300w merk ? en zou deze graag willen gebruiken voor basskasten te maken.

Nu wil ik graag weten wat voor inhoud deze kasten moeten hebben,
wel of geen dempingsmateriaal te gebruiken en wat de lengte van de baspoort cq basreflexpijp moet zijn ?

wie kan/wil  mij op weg helpen ? 

 Alvast vriendelijk bedankt 

p.s.   

tekeningen en/of ervaringen zijn altijd welkom

----------


## Barthezz80

> citaat:_Geplaatst door cooooo_
> 
> Hallo ,
> 
> Ik heb 2x een 12" woofer 300w merk ? en zou deze graag willen gebruiken voor basskasten te maken.
> 
> Nu wil ik graag weten wat voor inhoud deze kasten moeten hebben,
> wel of geen dempingsmateriaal te gebruiken en wat de lengte van de baspoort cq basreflexpijp moet zijn ?
> 
> ...



sorry, maar met zo weinig info kan ik je moeilijk helpen, ik moet minstens het merk/type woofer weten?

----------


## jurjen_barel

ik zou gewoon achter de T/S parameters aangaan, dat is de enige manier om een speakerkast te berekenen  :Wink:

----------


## bertuss

hoe ziet ie eruit?? ist een pa/car woofer. probeer eens een 60 liter kast, met een poortje van 8cm diameter, en 11 cm lang. meer kan je niet doen.
of een 100 50 liter gesloten kastje. pass eens een fotooke, van voor/achter. wie weet kunnen we helpen.
normaliter wqorden deze topcis de vuilnis opgegooid. dus modjes moeten maar zien wat er te maken valt.

----------


## cooooo

Jullie hebben inderdaad gelijk dat ik weinig gegevens en  parameters
heb maar meer staat er echt niet op .

ik weet dat ik dat eventueel kan laten meten .

maar het is puur voor de hobby om te zien wat ik uit de luidspreker kan krijgen.

----------


## bertuss

dus volg mijn tip op.
maak zeker geen te grote kast, want de aandrijving van het speakertje zal er niet voor in staat zijn, op hoge volumes de conus onder controle te houden. 
met het kastje wat ik in vorige post zei, kom je goed laag, maar niet te gek. en je woofers zullen dan ook wat vermogen kunnen weghappen.
hep het gedaan met een marquant carwoofer, zon groen geval, en die speelt hard zat voor zn geld. zonder rare bijgeluiden, of geklak. 150 rms, hapt ie weg, zelfs bij zwaardere passages. dus suc6 met bouwen.

----------


## cooooo

thanx to all 

ik ga ermee aan de slag met de gegevens die ik  op het moment heb.

----------


## bertuss

suc6, en post eens een picca?

----------


## cooooo

mail even je e-mailadres dan stuur ik een paar foto's .

b.v.d. 
marco_rens@hotmail.com




> citaat:_Geplaatst door bertuss_
> 
> suc6, en post eens een picca?

----------


## bertuss

je zei dat de fotoos hier stonden ?
ik zie nix.

----------


## cooooo

Ik heb geprobeerd om ze hier te krijgen alleen om de één of andere reden lukt me dat niet.

Vandaar dat ik naar je mail adres vroeg.

of misschien weet jij hoe ik de foto's hier moet plaatsen.

Ik hoor er nog wel van

----------


## ivo

Hier kan je de foto's vinden waar het om gaat.
http://members.home.nl/i.vandenbrink/

----------


## bertuss

typisch car audio woofertje. maak een kleine kast. +/- 60 liter. poortje van 8 cm doorsnee, 11 cm lang. beter zul je het niet krijgen.

----------


## cooooo

Moet ik nog rekening huoden met de dikte van het materiaal,

ik dacht er zelf aan om mdf te gebruiken.

Is de plaats van de poort nog belangrijk?

de volgende afmeting wil ik gaan gebruiken: 39cm x 39cm x 39cm.

Is het zinvol om dempingsmateriaal te gebruiken, zoja welk soort en hoeveel.

En waar kan ik in de toekomst rekening mee als ik nog een keer woofers aanschaf.
ik zou dan graag woofers willen hebben die een voelbare bass geven .

[:I]

Allen hartelijk dank voor de medewerking   :Smile:

----------


## bertuss

wwaar wil je dat ze een voelbare bas leveren?
thuis, cafe feest tent. je snapt wat ik bedoel.
ff verder, gebruik een stevige houtsoort. 22mm mdf, verlijm alles, werk netjes, maak een stevige kist, poort gewoon aan de voorkant maken.
geen dempingswol, en meer kun je er niet van maken.

let voortaan erop, dat je pa woofers koopt, (voor drive in/pa)
hoog rendement, hoog belastbaar etc.
lees rustig alle lektuur die jhe tegen komt.
suc6

----------


## cooooo

bedankt voor alle info.

ik ben jullie allen zéér dankbaar.

de groeten en tot horens.

                       M.Vr.gr   cooooo

----------


## bertuss

post me ff het resultaat in de meel. en ben beniewd hoe hij klinkt. 
werk zelf in mn prutskelder, ook met twee 12" car woofertjes. precies in de kist die ik beschreef, en geeft toch een flinke druk en diepgang. dingen hebben doorgaans een goede xmax dus dat helpt.

----------


## cooooo

Ik heb inmiddels materiaal gekocht n.l.:

mdf 25 mm op moment van kopen was er géén mdf 22mm , maar ik dacht dat een dikker materiaal geen probleem is.

ik heb een pvc pijp van 75 i.p.v 80 .
was niet in 80 te krijgen.

pot houtlijm extra sterk

moet ik deze dan ook 11 cm lang maken?

wat ik mij ook afvroeg is of ik er nog filters in moet maken?

zoja welke en/of waar kan ik die vinden voor deze zelf te maken?

[:I]

                   best regards  cooooo

p.s. de tijd heelt alle wonden

----------


## bertuss

filters voor je sub, is niet handig, om een vermogenssterk filter te maken, ben je veel centen kwijt. je zal tcoh een crosover moeten kopen, en een equaliser, met twee kanalen.
dikker materiaal is niet erg,
die 5 mm, scheelt niet erg veel in je tuningsfrequentie, en ik zou gewoon 11 cm lengte aanhouden.

----------


## cooooo

oké voor de laatste ronde dan nog:

1 ) Mag ik het hout onderling aan elkaar schroeven en tevens houtlijm gebruiken of
moet ik alleen maar houtlijm gebruiken?

2) is er een speciale flens te koop voor de reflexpijp of moet die gewoon in het hout verwerkt worden?

3) zijn er nog tips om de ronde gaten er mooi in te maken?

4) ik heb een kunstof aansluit paneeltje  voor 2 speakonstekkers (denk dat ze zo heten) is dit goed te gebruiken of kan ik beter iets anders gebruiken?

----------


## bertuss

1. eerst lijmen en schroeven, later eventueel schroeven eruit, en mooi afwerken.
2. snap ik niet deze vraag, maar je kan je reflexpijpen gewoon soor laten lopen tot aan het begin van de voorkant (moet ook, anders is je pijp te lang)
3. 7 gaten boor
4. is prima, wel goed afdichten.

----------


## cooooo

even terug komend op mijn vraag over de filters,

jij zegt dat ik het beste een crossover kan aanschaffen,
maar wat is dan het beste 2 of 3 weg.
(mischien wil ik later wel een p.a. instalatie met meer vermogen gaan maken.

kan ik dan het beste een 2-weg of een 3-weg nemen?

wat bedoel je precies met een 2 kanaals equalizer.
ik heb momenteel een equalizer een 7 kanaals.
is dit te gebruiken?

Ik hoop niet dat jullie me lastig vinden maar het intresseert me enorm.

M.Vr.Gr cooooo

----------


## bertuss

ja een twee kanaals equalizer, zodat je mono kan werken, en dus links eq't voor het laag, en rechts voor de rest.
een crossover is meestal 2/3 weg schakelbaar.
heeft nix met vermogen te maken.

----------


## cooooo

Inmiddels heb ik 1 kast zover klaar dat ik deze een keer aan een test heb onderworpen.

en ik moet zeggen tot mijn grote verbazing dat het lelijk goed klinkt.

Maar wat mij opviel was dat ik mijn versterker 110 watt ongeveer tot de helft kon opendraaien verder durfde ik niet bang dat de speaker kapot zou gaan.

Ik vond dat de luidspreker nogal ver begon uit te slaan.
voelde goede bas alleen qua volume vond ik dat deze nog niet echt hard ging.

ben ik mischien te voorzichtig of kan deze gewoon niet harder?
op de luidspreker staat 300 watt .

als de kast helemaal klaar is zal ik kijken of ik hem op de één of andere manier weer foto's kan laten zien.

                               M.Vr.Gr cooooo

----------


## bertuss

nope, kan niet harder. ik heb je exprss een beetje middelmatig tuningspuntje gegeven, zodat je toch wat laag overhoudt, maar ook weer zo, dat het rendement van dei carwoofer (extreem laag) een beetje wordt op gekrikt.
verre uitslagen is niet erg, maar zodra er enige vorm van vervoming hoorbaar is, meteen zachter. die 300 watt, kun je denk ik met korrel zout nemen, ze hebben vaak kleine spoel, met goedkoop materiaal, en geen koeling.
dus gebruik je oren.
en veel plezier. strax als je 2 kasten hebt, zal het 3 db harder gaan. zet ze dan bij elkaar, in een hoek. meer kun je er niet uithalen.

----------


## cooooo

Thanx for all

Maar waarom moet ik ze samen in 1 hoek plaatsen,
ik dacht zelf n.l. om ze b.v. tegenover elkaar te plaatsen.

als ik ze in een hoek plaats dan neem ik aan dat het de bedoeling is dat de speaker gewoon naar voren gericht moet zijn.

----------


## bertuss

beide op elkaar in DE hoek van je kamer. extra koppeling.
allebei recht naar voren sprekend  :Wink:

----------


## cooooo

Inmiddels is de 2e kast ook klaar.

Nu heb deze samen getest, maar de laatste kast daar zit op de één of andere manier een vervelende rammel in.

als ik de conus licht tegen houd met mijn vingers dan verdwijnt het gerammel.
dit gebeurd ook als ik lichtjes tegen de stofkap in het midden aandruk.

iemand een idee wat ik hieraan kan doen ?

Ik had de luidsprekers wel apart geschakeld staan 1 kast op kanaal links en de andere op kanaal rechts.
moeten deze op één en dezelfde kanaal staan,
en moeten deze dan serie of parallel staan ?

                        thx to all

----------


## michiel

Zal waarschijnlijk wat rotzooi in de luchtspleet zitten. Doe je vrij weinig aan helaas.
Hoor je de speaker ook aanlopen als je deze met je hand naar achter duwt? Of is het alleen tijdens het spelen?

----------


## cooooo

inderdaad  je hoort hem ook aanlopen als je de speaker met de hand naar achteren duwt. 
Is hier een oplossing voor?

thnx



> citaat:_Geplaatst door michiel_
> 
> Zal waarschijnlijk wat rotzooi in de luchtspleet zitten. Doe je vrij weinig aan helaas.
> Hoor je de speaker ook aanlopen als je deze met je hand naar achter duwt? Of is het alleen tijdens het spelen?

----------


## bertuss

stofkap verwijderen, voorzichtig met zeer scherp mesje. met de stofzuiger vuil verwideren, en dan stofkap er weer op.

als het niet over is, heb je kapotte spoel.

----------


## cooooo

zit deze gelijmd of er op geklikt en kan ik deze weer gemakkelijk terug krijgen?

inmiddels weet ik ook wat meer van de luidspreker:

merk= Marquant
type= ycw 121
magnet wt 3002
2"hi temp voicecoil
impedance 4 ohm
sensitivity 92 db
35-54 hz ? (dit was moeilijk te lezen)

----------


## bertuss

hmz rendement valt nog mee te leven.
spoeltje is wel niet echt groot. 
zouden wel eens dezelfde kunne zijn die ik soms gebruik voor te "gamen" in hetzelfde kastje wat jij hebt dus.

stofkap is gelijmd. rustig te werk gaan, niet op conus duwen. als je aant zuigen bent, conus beetje bewegen, zodat stof eruit komt.
dan weer vastlijmen. post eens een picje btw. ben wel nieuwsgierig naar t eindresultaat.

----------


## tiem

ik heb precies de zelfde speakers en wil ook een kist er voor gaan maken .
heeft er iemand een tekening hoe hij moet worden .
ik ben al lang op zoek naar een niet al te moeilijk programma waarmee je ze kunt berekenen maar die kan ik nog steeds nie vinde .
als iemand een tekening heeft (mag op autocat) zou je die wille stuen  :Big Grin: 
alvast bedankt 
tim

----------

